# The Wheelman Show #4



## the tinker (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 8, 2016)

Really great pics!  Love the period costumes they ride in. You must admire the dedication. Thumbs up for the Wheelman!!

And check out the young ones on those Highwheel bikes!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 8, 2016)

The blue bike in the first picture is beautiful! What is that thing?!  Love the geometry and the style!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

I started riding towards the Prarie path on my way to Wheaton from Villa Park and saw the highwheel go past.  I knew he was headed to the same place as me.  It took me a while to catch up to him.  A lot faster than I expected.  Very nice gentleman riding an 1885 Columbia and we talked the whole way to Wheaton.  Here are some of the pictures of the evening.  Had to get some action photos like the Cali boys.  Had a great time with the wheelmen.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

The demonstration they put on.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

The tricycle is really cool.  But the guy doing wheelies is awesome!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice seeing you tonight Frank. Great action shots on the prairie path.That path used  to be rail road tracks when I was a kid.
Was nice seeing those high wheeler s going down it. What a nice bunch of people.They tried to get me to join their club.
Yeah, right......if they only really knew me.........


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

It is a sight to see all these bikes rolling in one area.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

The ride home with some very cool machines.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

Good seeing too Tinker.  I'm sure someone in the Wheelmen has attached a rocking horse to a bike before so you should be fine. A highwheel horse!


----------



## highwheel431 (Jul 8, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I started riding towards the Prarie path on my way to Wheaton from Villa Park and saw the highwheel go past.  I knew he was headed to the same place as me.  It took me a while to catch up to him.  A lot faster than I expected.  Very nice gentleman riding an 1895 Columbia and we talked the whole way to Wheaton.  Here are some of the pictures of the evening.  Had to get some action photos like the Cali boys.  Had a great time with the wheelmen. View attachment 337958 View attachment 337961 View attachment 337959 View attachment 337960View attachment 337962




Not sure exactly what year Dick's highwheel is but it would not be 1895, 1885?   Highwheel production ended by 1893.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes, you are correct.  His was the 85.  One of the other two was a 95.  He was a great guy from the start.


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 9, 2016)

This was the Wheelman's national meet . It was held in Elmhurst , Ill.  I talked to many of them and the bikes are only part of it as they are really into the 1890's way of life. Very few of those folks were from Illinios. They all had tags on as to where they lived . From coast to coast. Unfortunately none that I talked to are Cabe members and most  have never ever heard of it.  
 next years meet will be in Pennsylvania .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Interesting to see an Ingo at a Wheelman meet! V/r Shawn


----------



## pelletman (Jul 9, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> The blue bike in the first picture is beautiful! What is that thing?!  Love the geometry and the style!




Orient?




Freqman1 said:


> Interesting to see an Ingo at a Wheelman meet! V/r Shawn




There are ALWAYS Ingos at the larger Wheelmen meets.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jul 9, 2016)

There are quite a few Wheelmen that are Cabers also. I am. I wish I could have gone. i will next year if it's closer. There's nothing like riding a high wheel, or a hard tire safety. Dressing in period clothing and riding a bike isn't extreme at all. There are groups all over the country that do this. Historical battle reenactments, Steampunk festivals, etc. There's groups in Brooklyn that are starting up 30's style swing clubs, and doing burlesque shows. It's fun. I enjoy it myself.


----------

